# beispiel für valides Xml-Dokument durch XML-Schema



## zickzack0312 (16. Feb 2005)

Hallo,

kann jemand mir ein Beispiel geben, wie man ein durch XML-Schema validiertes Xml-Dokument  mit DOM erzeugen und laden kann.


----------



## zerko (18. Feb 2005)

Moin,

kurze Frage: Muss es ein Schema sein??

Ich habe oft gesehen, dass viele direkt ein Schema erzeugen, dass aber von dem Detalierungsgrad viel aufwendiger ist als z.B. eine DTD....
Man kann sicherlich in, liebevoller und detallierter Kleinarbeit ein Schema erstellen, dass für vieeeeele vieeele Dokumente geeignet ist, aber meistens ist diese Aufwendung für den A.... 

Grundsätzlich kann mit einer DTD, genau wie mit einem Schema, die Gültigkeit einer XML-Datei überprüft werden.
Ich benutze Schema's nur wenn ich eigene Datentypen, neben String, Date etc.  definieren möchte und für für viele viele Dokumente anwende.

Habe ich deine Frage eigentlich richtig verstanden??  


Gruß
zerko


----------



## zickzack0312 (18. Feb 2005)

Hallo,

es muss natürlich nicht, aber ich habe selber ein XML-Schema entwickelt,  und habe bis jetzt nur Beispiele für Validieren von DTD gesehen, deswegen frage ich, ob es irgendwo ein Beispiel für Erzeugung und Ladung validiertes Xml-Dokuments mit DOM durch XML-Schema gibt.  :wink:


----------



## zerko (18. Feb 2005)

Es ist ein bischen später und morgen ist wieder lernen angesagt...
Meine Antwort folgt in kürze 

schönen Abend, bis dahin...

Gruß
zerko


----------



## bambi (18. Feb 2005)

Muss gestehen, dass ich mich da auch immer mal reinarbeiten wollte, aber naja...  ihr wisst ja wie's iss... 

vielleicht findest du hier was brauchbares:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/javainsel_13_000.htm#Xxx999380
ich weiss - iss halt mehr ein tutorial, aber es sind meistens auch ganz gute beispiele hier drin. ich 
hab' ja auch keine ahnung wie dein stand iss...


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Feb 2005)

Mach einen Download des JWSDP und schau dir die Beispiele an

wenn du einen aktuellen Parser verwendest (Xerces 2.6.2 oder sowas) dann ist der automatisch in der Lage, gegen ein Schema zu validieren

einfach setValidating(true) und los

BTW: Validireung / Parsen / usw. unterscheidet sich praktisch überhaupt nicht wenn man von DTD zu Schema wechselt, die unterschiede sind marginal


----------

